# Quarry: The Complete First Season Giveaway Winner Announcement



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

The winner of the HTS "Quarry: The Complete First Season Giveaway Contest" is:

tripplej!!

:fireworks2::fireworks2:Congratulations!:fireworks1::fireworks1:

The winner was identified by a random number selection via Random.org. Thanks to everyone that participated! Check back with HTS tomorrow for another Blu-ray Giveaway announcement!​


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Congrats and enjoy 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

tripplej!!

Excellent, congratulations


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

WOW!

Thanks Home Theater Shack!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Congrads JJJ, hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Congrats JJJ! 

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------

